# What is the process for compassionate flights and leave



## Lilspark (7 Jul 2010)

We are posted in Edmonton (posted here from Nova Scotia) my husband's father was just diagnosed with terminal lymphatic cancer and has 2 months or less  :'(. What is the process to apply to take a military flight home on compassionate grounds and how does my hubby apply for this type of leave? I work in policing and am able to take personal leave on these grounds, but am not sure how it works in the CF.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

He would have to bring the matter up with his Chain of Command and arrange it through them.  They should arrange for him to have Leave and usually will arrange for his travel as well.  The amount of time that they give him may be restricted in length and/or timing (dates) due to operational or unit commitments.   His Orderly Room should be able to help him with the Regulations, entitlements and likely bookings, after he has seen his superiors.


----------



## Zoomie (7 Jul 2010)

Lilspark said:
			
		

> What is the process to apply to take a military flight home



Not much chance of getting on anything military - but there is a provision to help the member get home on other means.  Contact the Edmonton MFRC too - they have a contingency fund for this exact purpose.


----------



## SupersonicMax (7 Jul 2010)

Lilspark,

There are military flights leaving from Cold Lake from time to time.  Ask your husband to contact the Movement Squadron in Trenton to get a schedule and see if they can take you.


----------



## Lilspark (8 Jul 2010)

Thank you all for the advice, I'm going to make some contact tomorrow with the different options presented and see what we can do. I really want to get him home while his father is still here as I think he'd really regret waiting for the ... I want him to see him before the cancer takes over completely.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jul 2010)

I'll find an old CANFORGEN and post some details - if he gets compassionate leave there's reimbursement for some travel expenses, up to twice for a family member.


----------



## Klinkaroo (8 Jul 2010)

Here is a nice website that will probably answer a lot of your questions about what is called Compassionate Travel Assistance
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/ps/db-as/faq/cta-atr-eng.asp
For the most up to date and best information, contact the BOR they will be able to direct you on the proper procedure

For the actual granting of leave that will come from the CO, passed up through the Chain of Command obviously.

Here is a link to the Leave Policy Manual :
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pd/lea-con/doc/cflpm-mprcfc-eng.pdf

Chapter 7 Deals with Compassionate leave, some of the points are :
CO may grant up to 14 days of Compassionate leave
The OCC may grant up to 30 days inclusive of any days already given by the CO

I would also recommend talking to the Military Family Resource Center. They have a lot of resources to help in these situation. Also on a personal recommendation you may want to talk with a the base Chaplain. They can help in many different ways and have direct links to high up people and have a significant amount of pull if there are ever any issues.

Best of luck


----------



## Pat in Halifax (8 Jul 2010)

I just went home recently following my mom's passing. The compassionate leave should not be an issue. The CTA on the other hand is not the best - it is taxable (and therefore CPP and EI - 'able')and for me personally I rec'd back less than $500 for a $900+ claim. It is, however, as they say, better than nothing. Tell your hubby to talk to a clerk. The CBIs have little 'add ons' and addendums which only ORs seem to be able to access.


----------



## Pusser (12 Jul 2010)

Don't sweat the CPP and EI aspects of CTA.  There is a maximum amount of CPP and EI that each person pays every year and most members of the CF will pay that maximum amount before the year ends (junior privates, ordinary seamen and some officer cadets maybe not).  Therefore, you will most likely get back any CPP or EI that is deducted from CTA either because it won't be deducted from your salary later in the year, or you will get it refunded on your income tax return.  You don't have to do anything to ensure this happens.  It all comes out automatically in the wash.

There are no military flights available for this sort of thing ("Blue Barks" disappeared a long time ago).  The only way you can catch a ride on a military aircraft is if all the stars align and you happen to be in the right place at the right time (i.e. it helps to know someone who knows where the training flights are going and whether there's room for passengers and even then, no one is able to just sneak you onto a plane).


----------



## TimBit (13 Jul 2010)

From 2 AMS website (on the DIN if you have access http://trenton.mil.ca/8WingUnitsOperational/2AirMovSqn/CompassionateTravel_eng.asp):
"Compassionate leave travel may be authorized for:

The death or serious illness of a family member, or critical illness or injury, such that the patient’s life is in immediate danger; or


Traumatic situations relating to a family member due to severe injury, disease or trauma that could have detrimental and significant impact on the member's ability to perform his/her duties.

Applicants must have a valid TAN (travel authorization number) before the booking will be made. Without a valid TAN, reservations will not be accepted. Reservations may be requested only by telephone as soon as the compassionate leave has been approved. 

During normal working hours contact NPSC and follow the instructions for compassionate travel. During silent hours, weekends and holidays contact 2 Air Mov Sqn at 1-800-487-1186. 2 Air Mov Sqn is to be contacted for emergency compassionate travel that cannot wait until the next business day.

If space is not available a standby request may be made. Standby requests should be made through NPSC or 2 Air Mov Sqn. Standby applicants not able to register may proceed directly to the air terminal and wait for a seat to become available.

NOTE:A successful application for non-duty travel is not a guarantee of travel.

All military flights are subject to change without prior notification. It is the traveler's responsibility to ensure that the flight is operating on schedule prior to departing for the airport. 
For flight information contact 2 Air Mov Sqn at 1-800-487-1186"

Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks Kinkaroo for the links.


----------



## 63 Delta (29 Jul 2013)

Can anyone post a link to a CBI OR anywhere else, that shows what family is considered in regards to CTA? 

I don't have access to DWAN for the next little while.


----------



## kratz (29 Jul 2013)

CBI 209.51(3) - Compassionate Travel Assistance


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2013)

CBI 209.51

"eligible child" (enfant admissible) means a member’s, their spouse’s, or their common-law partner’s child — including a stepchild, legal ward, adopted child or child adopted under a Canadian aboriginal custom adoption practice — who is dependent on the member because the child either is under 18 years of age or is mentally or physically disabled.

"immediate family member" (membre de la famille immédiate) means: 
a. a member’s spouse or common-law partner;
b. a member’s, their spouse’s, or their common-law partner’s child — including a stepchild, legal ward, adopted child or child adopted under a Canadian aboriginal custom adoption practice — who is dependent on the member;
c. a member’s, their spouse’s, or their common-law partner’s father, mother, brother, stepbrother, sister or stepsister; or
d. a person who stood, prior to the member’s enrolment, in the place of the member’s, their spouse’s, or their common-law partner’s father or mother.


----------

